
How I organize a branch office [COMICS] - rissika
https://www.praim.com/organize-branch-office
======
gus_massa
It's ok to submit your own content here, but this looks too much like an
infomercial, without technical content. It would be more credible if you post
a timelapse video or a video speeded to x10, so it's possible to see the whole
installation in 1 minute instead of 10. (Also, put in that video a link to the
normal 10 minutes video, because otherwise people will call bullshit.)

Also, I suggest removing the reference to Spain, because someone can be
offended. Any city/country you choose will offend someone. Can you use an
unnamed city?

[For reference, I'm from Argentina, so I´m not offended.]

~~~
rissika
Hi Gus,

Thanks for your comment. I believe the video is a really interesting idea!

